# Where can I buy butterworms and silkworms?



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

I'm buying my first blue tongue skink very soon and I read on Blue Tongue Skinks - Welcome to BlueTongueSkinks.NET ! that butterworms and silkworms were the healthiest worms to feed them. I've never seen them around the reptile shops in Norwich, so I wondering if anyone here knows of any reliable shops where I can buy them online?


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

Lizard Lunch


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

used lizard lunch before & they were really good. recently had trouble supplying silkworms altho this might be sorted by now.


----------



## duvessa (May 16, 2010)

or silkworm store or ricks livefood


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

you could try livefoods.co.uk


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

nah, no luck on livefoods. Lizard Lunch looks very good though! Thanks guys!


----------



## clairethorn (May 2, 2008)

butterworms.co.uk


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

clairethorn said:


> butterworms.co.uk


yep i use these : victory:


----------

